# Bulk salt prices



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

My bulk salt supplier is out of business this year. Lucky for us we have several tons left. Whats the going price delivered ( we are north of Albany, NY )?


----------



## affprop (Apr 14, 2002)

*Bulk Price*

I just had another load of salt delivered thursday 17 ton, it was 38.00 prton and 80.00 for delivery. But thats here in Maine.


----------



## 66Construction (Jan 26, 2001)

There's three guys at the port. Biers, Port terminal(International Salt) and the port authority. 

Biers is more expensive with tax you'll pay atleast 100 a yard picked up. They load nice with a skidsteer and wont spill out of your v box and deliver in one ton dumps. Geared more towards home ownwers they do a lot with mulch colored stone etc.. 

We buy from Port Terminal. Around 60 a ton picked up, I don't know what it would be fore delivery. Over 10 tons gets a discount.

The other place is Capital district salt..The telephone (518) 432-1184 or (518) 993-3480 I've never bought there though, seems like everytime I drive by they're closed.

If you're going for treated go see john parker, he's very similar to what your cost would be to buy the salt here pick up the magic there and spray it yourself. They deliver but I'd imagine it would be a big charge to come up here.

I was quoted 35 a tone from a national company out of snow business but they don't operate in NY (thanks a lot)!!

There are couple bulk suppliers in Schenectady but I don't know any of them. They're closer to you...check the Yellow pages, International salt may have a location in Schenectady.

Casey


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

International Salt, Clarks Summit, Pa. 52.00 Per tn Delivered 25tn min. . 1-888-388-4726, option 1


----------

